
OnePlus 6: is it worth your money? - yashwt07
https://medium.com/@yashwate07/oneplus-6-is-here-should-you-upgrade-de9d808b4fdb
======
some_account
Tiny feature upgrades in an old design.

~~~
yashwt07
I wouldn’t say that. Everyone is going for a bezel-less display with the notch
on top. With OnePlus 6 it’s the same thing but at an affordable price, which
makes it a great value for money.

